# How do I remove a MkV BSA Chain



## Poppy1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I would like to change my flat rear tyre on my Mk5 BSA bicycle.

Please could you find the time to explain to a complete novice how I can remove the heavy duty chain?

I have no special chain tools as present, I will purchase some on sound advice from forum members that know better.

I appreciate your time.

Mark Towers


----------



## Poppy1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok ...... I've now just this minute successfully removed the rear wheel in order to change the bold tyre!

I found that I had enough play with n the rear spindle/hub and the frame to loosen off the nuts and slide the wheel back into the frame .... This created enough slack in the chain to feed it off the front Crank !

I was then able to slip the chain off and remove the wheel 

Any hints on breaking a link on the chain will still be valuable !

Kind regards,

Mark

1944 MkV BSA Cycle


----------

